# Friggin nightmare ahead.....



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not sure if I really want to do this to Helen and I , but am, just about to get some cowboys in to..

Build a 12 sq.m. conservatory

Completely strip and renew a kitchen

Completely strip and rebuild a bathroom

So - before this starts I am getting ready for the wankers to start wrecking my house and bodging everything and taking 23 months longer than quoted to (almost) finish the job :evil:

Fucking bastard builders...... :x :x :x


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

HaHaHaHa :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

But it does depent on who you get to do the job :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Stick some cameras around the house - you might find them peeing in yer sink or somefink else !


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

not to mention builders farting in the mornings

(see previous flames)

:lol:

You can always have a shower at mine whne you start to ming abit john


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

DXN said:


> not to mention builders farting in the mornings
> 
> (see previous flames)
> 
> ...


Cheers Doc :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You should have got me in to do the job John


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Do not tar all builders with the same brush. Do your home work before you engage just anybody ask around families friends etc for recomendations. Do they belong to any trades associations. Do not except the cheapest quote. its worth paying that little bit more for the right people. And last of all never pay any money up front just stage payments and keep those keen. Any builder worth is salt should not need money to pay for materials he will have 60 to 90 days credit with his suppliers. Most problems seem to arise even with a good builder due to distrust from both parties. Talk to each other there are some good tradesmen out there I know I am one of them.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sell and move on! So much easier!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Do not tar all builders with the same brush. Do your home work before you engage just anybody ask around families friends etc for recomendations. Do they belong to any trades associations. Do not except the cheapest quote. its worth paying that little bit more for the right people. And last of all never pay any money up front just stage payments and keep those keen. Any builder worth is salt should not need money to pay for materials he will have 60 to 90 days credit with his suppliers. Most problems seem to arise even with a good builder due to distrust from both parties. Talk to each other there are some good tradesmen out there I know I am one of them.


Good response Hilly, fancy a trip South ? :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Getting youself worked up in advance! :lol:

Take it easy!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You should see the state of my garden at the moment... :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

And my en-suite ...Plumbers fucked off on holiday, tiler disappeared off the face of the planet, lets hope the kitchen fitters do a better job when they arrive next week


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll admit, my garden didn't look great to start with:




























But now its a complete building site!



















At least I already have a conservatory... :lol: even though its primary function is a bike shed. :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I hope you had a go in the digger


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Tim's got a Volvo...Tim's got a Volvo...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

was said:


>


I was down the sailing club one day when the guy at the bar was explaining his hand injury.....

Had to use "reverse" to get the drill out of his hand   NOT FUNNY


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I've seen Lisa's pussy, I've seen Lisa's pussy !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> I've seen Lisa's pussy, I've seen Lisa's pussy !


That's actually my ex-girlfriend's pussy, John... sorry to disappoint 

You can also see a full set of Avus alloys if you look carefully, plus my landrover parked up in one of the carports at the back...


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> I hope you had a go in the digger


If you did just make sure the DIS is showing the same as when you got it!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Do not tar all builders with the same brush. Do your home work before you engage just anybody ask around families friends etc for recomendations. Do they belong to any trades associations. Do not except the cheapest quote. its worth paying that little bit more for the right people. And last of all never pay any money up front just stage payments and keep those keen. Any builder worth is salt should not need money to pay for materials he will have 60 to 90 days credit with his suppliers. Most problems seem to arise even with a good builder due to distrust from both parties. Talk to each other there are some good tradesmen out there I know I am one of them.
> ...


Do not work nationwide now to old and the traffics murder :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen Lisa's pussy, I've seen Lisa's pussy !
> ...


Joke? Soz if not so...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


No, the cat belonged to an ex-girlfriend...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

No, it's not mine.

Mine is mostly shaved and is called Bob.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> Mine is mostly shaved and is called Bob.


 :lol: 
awww bless!

Hev x
<nearly choked there Lisa!>


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> No, it's not mine.
> 
> Mine is mostly shaved and is called Bob.


 :lol: 

I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is Bob a Brazilian :? thats a weird name if it is.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

No, Persian.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So, let me get this right, you have a Persian builder called Bob :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not mine.
> ...


At least it doesn't suffer from mange...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you are planning in doing building works go to the FMB and you can do an online question/answer session and they will then send you a list of builders in your are. Also has things like example contracts and hints / tips to avoid problems.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> If you are planning in doing building works go to the FMB and you can do an online question/answer session and they will then send you a list of builders in your are. Also has things like example contracts and hints / tips to avoid problems.


Nice one cheers


----------

